# SR20DET swap into a B11 Sentra



## 34Diesel34 (Nov 13, 2011)

I have everything I need for the swap except for a clutch. Soon as I buy a clutch I will start on this swap. I have a few questions for those out there that have done an Sr20 swap into a B11 sentra.
1.How did you get the transmission to mount into the car. The end of the mount that bolts to the car is completely different on the B11 & SR20. The sr20 tranny mount faces toward the front of the car, and the B11 mount faces the side. Did you cut the end that mounts to the car and weld on the B11 end?
2.How did you get the power steering hoses to work. They are different as well.
3. Is it possible to use b11 hubs with SR20 axels?


----------

